# Proctoring Surgeons



## jaimewicklund (Jun 12, 2009)

HI folks-

I am hoping someone can either tell me or send me in the right direction to find out whether a proctoring surgeon can bill as an assistant. I have a surgeon who is teaching another surgeon how to use the "Robot" in robotically lap assisted cases. The primary surgeon lists the proctor as an assistant, but I'm not sure what the guidelines are on this....

Hoping someone can help,

Jaime


----------



## donsqueen (Jun 12, 2009)

It has been several years since I've encountered this, but if my memory serves me correctly, the "proctor" is the primary and the "student" is the asst. Again, this is from memory and truly may not be correct. Have you tried the Medicare site?


----------



## jaimewicklund (Jun 12, 2009)

I couldn't find anything on the Medicare site....but that doesn't mean it's not there....simply means I can't find it!!!!

Jaime


----------

